

Multiple Monitors UX Specification - Spoygg
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aHvJ-iIw-59bXTYBmIhQqEx0za2h9jpFE_RhZ2VOvJc/edit?authkey=CJO5wPkH&hl=en_GB&pli=1

======
hiptobecubic
I think part of the problem with Ubuntu's UX direction has been the extreme
reliance on context for everything. Menus change location and contents,
buttons change their behavior or just disappear, all in the name of 'sleek'.
It drove me mad and ended up being counter-intuitive for the non-geeks in the
family.

------
datenwolf
The sad this is, that this whole specification is centered about the classical
stacked window management paradigm and the assumption, that one window can be
placed at only one screen at a time. However given modern compositing WM
methods it was perfectly possible (and is implemented by experimental WMs) to
place windows independently on multiple screens.

------
hastur
Wow, did Ubuntu finally realize that quite a few people actually use more than
one display?! That's so amazing. Only a few years behind Windows and Mac...
But what's a few years in the realm of computers. ;)

Maybe one day they'll also realize that most of their potential users come
from the Windows environment, so forcing some unnecessary UI differences
against decade-old habits (like min/max/close buttons on the left) is a great
way to drive _most_ people away.

Heck, maybe one day they'll even fix those trivial bugs that linger in Ubuntu
for years... Like being able to change a desktop wallpaper from the Image
Viewer more than once in a row.

One of those days (maybe around 18.04 LTS) Ubuntu won't make you feel like
ripping your hair out because of the most trivial inconveniences. And maybe
then I'll be able to recommend it to people.

.

[And that all typed from Ubuntu 11.10, which I use for 4 months now.]

[And yes, I know you _can_ use more than one monitor with Ubuntu right now,
but what I'm saying is that it's troublesome (compared to Windows 7) and very
buggy.]

~~~
chrisacky
Yeah, it is so buggy. I used to love having a three monitor setup in Windows,
where during the day I would work on two monitors, then at night I would
switch to my third monitor for watching videos and things on.

It's impossible to do this in Ubuntu without physicall pulling out cables.

